# Iphone4 et bluetooth



## sebaurel (24 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un Iphone 4 depuis cet après midi.
Mais voilà, impossible de le connecter à mon macbook pro via bluetooth. Le mac le détecte bien mais l'Iphone mouline et ne fait rien !

Edit,
Après plusieurs tentative, j'ai réussi à les jumeler, mais iSync me dit qu'il ne peut pas se connecter à cet appareil !


----------



## passereve (29 Juin 2010)

sebaurel a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un Iphone 4 depuis cet après midi.
> Mais voilà, impossible de le connecter à mon macbook pro via bluetooth. Le mac le détecte bien mais l'Iphone mouline et ne fait rien !
> 
> ...


J'ai exactement le même pb avec mon nouvel iPhone 4 : je ne peux plus me connecter par bluetooth à mon kit mains libres. Apple m'a proposé de le renvoyer via UPS... ce qui signifie une belle perte de temps !


----------



## kostia47 (6 Juillet 2010)

sebaurel a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un Iphone 4 depuis cet après midi.
> Mais voilà, impossible de le connecter à mon macbook pro via bluetooth. Le mac le détecte bien mais l'Iphone mouline et ne fait rien !
> 
> ...




Même problème pour moi. (Sinon tout va bien.)
D'autres forumeurs ont-ils aussi ce problème. Existe-t-il une solution ?...


----------



## Tistou34 (7 Juillet 2010)

Salut,

Exactement pareil, j'ai des problèmes aussi avec le bluetooth de l'Iphone 4 ...

Vous avez appelé par téléphone le service support d'Apple ?

Apparement aucune solution logicielle, d'après ce que j'ai vu :/

EDIT : 
Finalement, après avoir appelé Apple, une mise à jour pour le Bluetooth est prévue ...


----------



## kostia47 (14 Juillet 2010)

Tistou34 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Exactement pareil, j'ai des problèmes aussi avec le bluetooth de l'Iphone 4 ...
> 
> ...





On n'a donc pas raison de s'inquiéter, hein ?... :hein:
Et c'est pour quand la mise à jour du logiciel nouveau, extraordinaire mais défaillant ?...:rateau:


----------



## cyrmoi (15 Juillet 2010)

Sur mon 3GS sous OS4, je constate un pbm de connexion Bluetooth en voiture (intégré véhicule - BMW de 2009) : aucun pbm avant la mise à jour.
Ce qui se passe, remontée aléatoire du répertoire et synchronisation auto avec mon 2ème portable, alors que ce dernier est paramétré pour être en secong rang sur le véhicule.
Il faut alors redemander la connexion avec l'Iphone pour disposer (éventuellement) de son répertoire !
Une mise à jour de cet OS est-elle prévue ?
Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## Johnbe (26 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

la toute petite Belgique ayant de fortes difficultés d'approvisionnement en iPhone's 4, je viens enfin de prendre possession du mien, ce vendredi.
J'ai upgradé le soft en 4.1

Je n'arrive pas à le connecter en Bluetooth à mon MBPro (13", 2;26G) alors que j'ai fait une synchro parfaite avec un MB blanc d'une copine ainsi que l'autoradio (Citroën).

Avez-vous résolus des problèmes similaires?
Si oui, par quel moyen?

@u plaisir de vous lire,
John (Liège, Belgique)


----------



## lacrymoboy (16 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous.
J'ai le même problème : 
mon récent iPhone 4 ne détecte pas mon kit mains libres Parrot 9100.
Alors que mon Ipod Touch 1ère génération a toujours très bien fonctionné et continue d'ailleurs ...
Soyons précis : il le détecte mais me dit "non connecté" avec la petit roue crantée qui mouline ...

Par ailleurs, j'ai essayé par Bluetooth, de synchroniser mon Iphone 4 avec mon mac (et aussi celui d'un pote) et il ne veux pas.
il me dit la même chose mais bon là, de ce que je lis, c'est "normal" qu'il ne veuille pas .... 

Des solutions ?


----------



## eric78 (19 Octobre 2010)

Même problème avec le mien. J'ai réussi à décoincer en activant le kit ML en mode appairage AVANT d'activer le BT sur l'iPhone. J'ai réussi l'appairage avec plusieurs kit ML, mais j'ai un son haché avec celui de ma voiture.


----------



## carbonyle (26 Octobre 2010)

Damn...même problème, je viens juste d'avoir l'iPhone et je pensais juste ne pas savoir m'en servir mais c'est plus que ça visiblement. Quand même étrange entre deux produits Apple!

A ce que j'ai compris, sur l'iPhone 4 avec l'iOS 4.1, pour le moment il n'y a pas de solution vraiment viable pour exploiter le bluetooth à 100%?


----------



## HOOKER (27 Octobre 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Damn...même problème, je viens juste d'avoir l'iPhone et je pensais juste ne pas savoir m'en servir mais c'est plus que ça visiblement. Quand même étrange entre deux produits Apple!
> 
> A ce que j'ai compris, sur l'iPhone 4 avec l'iOS 4.1, pour le moment il n'y a pas de solution vraiment viable pour exploiter le bluetooth à 100%?


Je viens de passer 50 mn avec le support APPLE jusqu'au niveau supérieur!!!! pour des problèmes identiques sur un IPHONE neuf.Aucun moyen d'être connecté.
Réponse>>
 Bridé pour des raisons de sécurité.HUM!!remarque trouvée sur les différents forums.
 Ne peut être couplé qu'avec des oreillettes (et pas n'importe lesquelles).
 Pour couplage avec le Mac- Utilisez Itunes.
 Pour couplage entre 1 téléphone et Iphone>>Passez par le Mac !!! Réponse Apple
Et je vous passe le reste..
Attendons la suite.
Cordialement
Hooker


----------



## carbonyle (28 Octobre 2010)

HOOKER a dit:


> Je viens de passer 50 mn avec le support APPLE jusqu'au niveau supérieur!!!! pour des problèmes identiques sur un IPHONE neuf.Aucun moyen d'être connecté.
> Réponse>>
> Bridé pour des raisons de sécurité.HUM!!remarque trouvée sur les différents forums.
> Ne peut être couplé qu'avec des oreillettes (et pas n'importe lesquelles).
> ...



Je pense qu'on peut déjà te remercier de t'être dévoué pour cet appel!


----------



## Goliath (11 Novembre 2010)

...c'est une aberration! Un phone à 700 euros et des poussières qui ne peut même se connecter via bluetooth au portable de la même marque, on aura tout vu... j'ai le même problème et cela m'embête énormément, est-ce que on sait si la nouvelle version d'iOS apportera une solution à cette lacune?


----------



## lolo6-8 (12 Décembre 2010)

Moi je pensais que le probleme de bluetoot etais fini car quand j etais aller l essayer cher sfr je l avais connecter en bluettot sur le phone de mon pere et ca marchais alor alor je vais y aller et leur demander pourcoi le modele d exo fesait il bluetoot


----------



## _Luis_ (29 Décembre 2010)

toujours pas d'avançées au niveau de ce problème de bluetooth ?


----------



## Goliath (30 Décembre 2010)

_Luis_ a dit:


> toujours pas d'avançées au niveau de ce problème de bluetooth ?



...si, personnellement je l'ai jailbreaké...


----------



## pilspoils (3 Janvier 2011)

Goliath a dit:


> ...si, personnellement je l'ai jailbreaké...


 
Bonjour,

J ai la joie et l heureuse chance d avoir un iphon 4 depuis peux.

Mais se magnifique téléphone à la pointe de la technologie est pas compatible avec mon kit bluetooth scal rider qui se trouve sur mon casque.

Peux tu nous dire quel solution as tu trouvé car sbh et ibluetooth ne sont pas compatible avec le iphon 4

Je te remerci par avance


----------



## Goliath (3 Janvier 2011)

...au fait le bluetooth me servait pour accéder directement à tous les fichiers de mon iPhone et non pour les mêmes fins que toi, c'est à dire pour écouter de la musique via un casque. Personnellement j'ai trouvé mon bonheur avec Netalk. Novice dans la téléphonie mobile (j'en apprends tous les jours...) je me suis aperçu que d'autres applications auraient pu subvenir à mes problèmes de partage entre Mac et iphone comme par exemple Phone Disk ...


----------



## duolc14 (4 Janvier 2011)

pareil pour moi, c'est quoi ce délire trop abusé. mon iphone4 pas connecté avec mon macbook en mode bluetooth. j'hallucine complétement et franchement ça me deçois trop de la part de mac, ces bijous de technologie qd!!!! cette semaine je vais à l'apple store du louvre à paris, ils ont interet à me donner une explication valable ou mieux me faire fonctionner çà!!!!


----------



## Lefenmac (4 Janvier 2011)

duolc14 a dit:


> ils ont interet à me donner une explication valable ou mieux me faire fonctionner çà!!!!



Sinon quoi tu tires la langue au vendeur voire un bras d'honneur en partant?


----------



## duolc14 (5 Janvier 2011)

sinon je t'ai pas demander ton avis c'est à ceux d'apple que je causerai


----------



## Lefenmac (5 Janvier 2011)

duolc14 a dit:


> sinon je t'ai pas demander ton avis c'est à ceux d'apple que je causerai



Un dur du net, un vrai......

PS: Pour l'école demain si y a dictée surprise "demandé" sans "r" ;-)


----------



## runcool (17 Mars 2011)

kostia47 a dit:


> Même problème pour moi. (Sinon tout va bien.)
> D'autres forumeurs ont-ils aussi ce problème. Existe-t-il une solution ?...


J'ai le même problème of course, mais bizarrement lorsque je me connecte avec le partage de connexion via bluetooth, ça fonctionne pour l'accès au web.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h00 ----------

J'ai le même problème of course, mais bizarrement lorsque je me connecte  avec le partage de connexion via bluetooth, ça fonctionne pour l'accès  au web.


----------



## liliekitsh (9 Avril 2011)

des nouvelles du blutooth sur iphone 4??? j'ai le meme soucis que tout le monde ...
vous pensez que apple peut reparer le blutooth si je renvoi l'appareil?


----------



## duolc14 (30 Avril 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Un dur du net, un vrai......
> 
> PS: Pour l'école demain si y a dictée surprise "demandé" sans "r" ;-)



PS: qd t'auras fini de te prendre pr un prof fais nous signe! la question portait sur le bluetooth ton avis perso et ta moral à 2 balles on s'en fout! d'ailleurs je te réponds juste parce que c'est trop naze comme attitude et j'avais 3 secondes à perdre en m'essuyant aux toilettes

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h46 ----------




liliekitsh a dit:


> des nouvelles du blutooth sur iphone 4??? j'ai le meme soucis que tout le monde ...
> vous pensez que apple peut reparer le blutooth si je renvoi l'appareil?


d'aprés ce que j'ai compris en regardant à droite à gauche sur le net, on peut pas utiliser le bluetooth comme on veut comme avec les autres appareils. apple a bloqué l'utilisation pour la limiter comme ils le font souvent. donc pas de bluetooth à moins de faire chicotter son iphone. si qq'un à d'autres infos...


----------



## Cartier Libre (30 Octobre 2011)

Pour pouvoir utiliser le bluetooth d'un iPhone 4 avec un macbook Pro, il paraît, selon l'assistance technique d'apple, qu'il nous faut faire la mise à jour de l'ordi concernant le système d'exploitation et avoir par cette façon l'application iClouds.

Pour ma part, je dois faire la mise à jour de la version os x 10.6.8 VERS os x lion 10.7.2  qui contient l'application icloud 11c40 servant à transférer nos données par bluetooth entre le iphone et le macbook pro.

En principe le coût est de 30 $ CAD (+ Taxes), ce qui est une vraie arnaque selon moi car j'ai acheté mon macbook pro en janvier 2011, mon iphone en septembre 2011.......... Il ne faut quand même pas exagérer là !!!!! Si nos applications commencent à devenir payantes pour que les appareils d'une même marque soient compatibles en 6 mois de temps, où va-t-on ???!!!!!

Je n'ai pas trouvé de lien pour faire la mise à jour gratuitement pour l'instant......
Si vous trouvez un lien pour le faire gratuit ou si vous avez une autre explication, merci de m'en donner des nouvelles 

Émilie


----------

